# Patent stuck seatpost unsticker tool!



## Andrew Gorman (Mar 29, 2012)

Here's an article about a home-made seatpost remover from the Veteran Cycle Club newsletter:
http://s53.photobucket.com/albums/g72/gormanao/?action=view&current=stuckseatpost.jpg
I haven't built one, but it certainly looks simple and effective.  It uses a slide hammer to apply force right where you need it, and I like the idea of filling the seat tube with WD-40, e.g.


----------

